# Where do you buy your soap dye?



## SmallThings (Aug 22, 2012)

I was wondering where everyone buys their soap dyes, and what types do you primarily use? I have been buying my dyes from Michaels (mainly to avoid shipping costs) but they recently changed brands. Now, instead of purple, pink and green, they sell lilac, peach and lime. But I just want purple, pink and green! Also, I hate having to buy a 3 pack, somehow I end up with 5 red dyes and 1 blue. So I'm looking around for a different dye supplier. I'm trying out some of BrambleBerry's Lab Color dyes, but their shipping is expensive and relatively slow (I do love their micas and M&P bases though). Let me know your suggestions. Thanks!


----------



## Genny (Aug 23, 2012)

I mostly use the colorants from Natures Garden Candles  http://www.naturesgardencandles.com/can ... rants.html  I haven't had any problems with bleeding yet.

I've used a few dye powders from Lather and Lotions as well and they worked great  http://www.latherandlotions.com/Dye-Powders_c_78.html


----------



## maxxx39 (Aug 27, 2012)

I was also buying mine from Michaels I stopped because I had trouble telling colors one from the next when the labels would fall off. When they began selling liquid colors clearly labeled I purchased a few.    Then I started buying gel colors from Sweetcakes better labeled thankfully!!  . And one or two powdered colors from WSP.  Now I buy icing gel colors from the craft stores in the icing section because they're exactly the same brands and colors I was getting from Sweetcakes...I haven't delved into making natural ones from herbs and flowers yet...


----------



## Genny (Aug 27, 2012)

Just keep in mind that if you ever decide to sell your soap, it is against FDA regulations to use food gels/colorants in your bath and body products.  I've never figured out why Sweetcakes recommends it  :?


----------

